# New 2007 Halloween Family Feud- What question would you ask?



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

Thought I would start a new thread with a new Halloween Family Feud game questions. I will start with what I copied from the 2004harrison haunts post I found. Need some ideas of more questions. Thanks.

Here is the original questions: 

(1) Name something besides candy that you get when trick-or-treating.
(2) Name something you do on Halloween besides go trick-or-treating.
(3) Name a Halloween monster.
(4) Name a popular male costume.
(5) Name a popular female costume.
(6) Name a well-known Halloween song.
(7) Name a Halloween party game.
(8) Name a scary movie.
(9) Name an important item to have for a witch costume.
(10) Name an important item to have for a vampire costume.
(11) Name a spooky place to go on Halloween.
(12) Name something you would use to decorate for a Halloween party.
(13) Name an animal associated with Halloween.
(14) Name a Halloween tradition.
(15) Name something you might see in a haunted house.
(16) Name the worst thing you could get in your trick-or-treat bag.
(17) Name a shape used when carving a jack-o-lantern.
(18) Name a killer/stalker seen in horror films.
(19) Name something you might use to build a scarecrow.
(20) Name something people put in their yard to decorate for Halloween.
(21) Name a method used for killing a vampire.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Name a popular Halloween candy


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

Thought of this one...

Name something associated to Halloween that starts with a "W"?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Name a color associated with halloween


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

Bumping this up..probably won't have a bunch of questions to play this year. I know I won't because my party is this friday. But I figured if we get a bunch of responses, then next year we can work on a survey for most popular answers. And then hopefully we will all have a base to be able to play this sounds like it would be fun game. I am going to poll my ghouls at the party and see what they come up with. I will post their questions.


----------

